# Kaufmann's Dept Store "Schenley" Bike, wooden rims, age?



## BCassidy99 (Jul 8, 2015)

Can anyone help id this bike.  It belonged to my great aunt who lived in Indiana PA.  My aunt was born in 1905. I'm trying to figure out what to do with this bike.  Its a women's bike, black and red.  The rims appear to be wooden.  There's some sort of string guard on the back, possibly to keep dresses from getting caught.  The chain is different from a modern bike in its spacing.  From what I've been able to track down it was from Kaufmann's department store based in Pittsburgh.  Schenley is a park in Pittsburgh.  

Any idea how old it is and what it's worth?  Thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome to The Cabe! That's a beautiful badge, can we see a few pics of the entire bicycle plz?


----------



## vuniw (Jul 8, 2015)

Very cool bike! I would be interested if you plan on selling it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 8, 2015)

I used to Mt bike in Schenley park. I lived in the Burgh for about 12years.  Cool bike and not one I've ever seen before.  I wonder who manufactured it?


----------



## barracuda (Jul 8, 2015)

Pittsburgh Post-Gazette, 26 Jun 1919:


----------



## BCassidy99 (Jul 9, 2015)

Barracuda's picture on the right looks like a winner.


----------



## BCassidy99 (Jul 9, 2015)

Adding additional picture.  I should be able to get a full picture of it this weekend.


----------



## BCassidy99 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## squeedals (Jul 10, 2015)

It was common for a store to "badge" bikes supplied by other manufacturers. Looks like a Schenley with a store badge on it. A sweet survivor. The badge alone could be worth some $$$.........


Don


----------



## M.Martian (Jul 12, 2015)

Just some basic terminology for you.

The chain type you are talking about is known as a skip tooth chain.  They have a 1 inch pitch whereas a modern one has a half inch pitch.

From the picture where you can see the chain, it is the more modern style of skip tooth as opposed to the block chain which was even older but could be used.

The strings on the rear fender were one way to keep skirts from getting pulled into the wheel.  Hence the name skirt guards.  Later on they changed from using strings to using sheet metal guards that were also very decorative.

Looks to be a very nice complete survivor.  I would not do anything to it other than rebuilding the hubs, greasing the bearings and riding.  The tires may be tubulars which are not easily swapped out like modern tires.  There are very few companies which make tires that can go on these old wheels.

If that is the case, I would just leave the complete wheels as they are and put a different set on there to ride it.  For displaying, the original set is perfect.


----------

